# contract DTG printing in los angeles (burbank),california?



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

any company doing contract DTG printing here in los angeles especially in burbank, california?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Contract DTG


----------



## thrivers (Feb 26, 2007)

binki said:


> Contract DTG


is it still cheap for us here in L.A. if they print and ship it from new york? contractdtg is from new york right?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

They also have a place in the valley I believe. They use the kornit machine.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Contract DTG has a location in Upland - where it is based from as well. Ask to speak with either Justin or Aaron.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Justin Walker is in Upland. He is a good guy and has a nice shop.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Contract DTG is Justin Walker.


----------

